# home made undercover police lightbar



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Was bored at work today, havent had much to do so scavenged through my work bench and toolbox and dug up a flasher module from an old broken whelen dash light, i sodered some new longer power/gnd leads onto the board, extended the 2 seperate flashing outputs, took a 1inch piece of pvc about 40inches wide and cut it in half and filed it down to make the sides even i heated up the pvc in a vice with a heatgun and bent the curves to match my headliner and leave a flat spot in the center for some take down leds to be added later.

whelen offers different lense covers for there TIR3 style lights so i took 10 of them, drilled out the holes with a unibit a little larger to pressure fit 30 10mm blue diffused leds already with resistors sodered on from another project, wired each 3 pairs of leds together and ran a jumper to each pair of 3 from the flasher outputs, pressure fit the lenses into the pvc pipe and just need to wait until tomorrow to make some kind of mounting brackets to attach to the headliner maybe using the visor screws.

will post some pics tomorrow, vids are here on myspace, this is a cool idea i figured could be adapted to endless creations (cheap led hideaway strobes, accent lighting, turn signals etc) just thought id post and maybe you guys can come up with some other cool ideas from this just dont end up getting busted for impersonation lol, remember its ok as long as your non moving off public streets  . :biggrin: 

heres the vids on photobucket


sorry the camera doesnt pick up the flash speed as fast as they really are


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

BTW im sure some one will ask it, why is the oven pulled out, its broke =( and has some error code, its getting replaced and it has become a work space.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Cool stuff. How much $$$ did ya put into it and what are you going to use it for?


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Considering i already had all the pieces from other things i really only put about 3 bucks into it for the pvc pipe, but a total cost for someone to make something similar to this would be around 50-75 bucks with shipping and what not.

a whelen flasher from sirennet.com is about 35 bucks i believe, the leds from unique-leds.com were about 7 before shipping for 30 , under a dollar for all the resistors, who doesnt already have a can of black spray paint around, and maybe some scrap plastic of thin aluminum strips for mounting, either way what started this was to hook up to my alarm in my blazer the bends contour right against the windshield i want it to look like a bait car when it goes off (in full alarm corner strobes, now this led light, and a chirping siren tone goes off) its super loud and noticeable but looking on some websites a interior light bar would run almost a minimum of 600 bucks for basically what i have pieced together, even the dash lights the cheapest ones i could find would run me about 150 for a pair of 2 small ones thats just a little much personally for some leds and cheap plastic housing.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Good stuff. So i assume that the factory tinting on the windshield hides the whole light bar then? 

Are you just going to run it off the alarm or off a switch too so you can turn it on when you want?


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

my windshield didnt have factory tint =(, but its 15% on the brow i think, but yes it completly hides the bar im already able to turn on and off my corner strobes with the aux button on my alarm pager im gonna add the lightbar in with that, i just need to diode isolate it from the front and rear strobes so they will still work individually on my siren/light controller its one of these










http://www.sirennet.com/wh295slsa6.html

i have it set up on the slider switch for 1rear strobes, 2 front strobes, 3 all, i have the hands free wire hooked up so i can have my train horns or when switched on i can use the horn as the police airhorn and siren tones its pretty awesome i wont lie... so i will TECHNICALLY be able to turn them on in the streets but that would be illegal and none of us here would even think of doing anything of that nature right


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Very informational. I'd end up getting myself in some serious trouble with something like that in a daily driver.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 12 2009, 08:50 AM~14746091
> *Very informational.  I'd end up getting myself in some serious trouble with something like that in a daily driver.
> *


 :yes: :yes: Would be fun though.


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

i showed one of the k9 sheriffs deputy's today that came into my shop and he was so amazed of how little it costs and how simple it can be done and couldn't get over the "zOMG pwnies LOL" effect and got him all super excited on wanting to try something like that for his suv since he has nothing in dash view.

 maybe i should clean it up and patent this thing lol considering the cheapest retail thing is about 800 bucks online :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

TRY SHOES BEFORE YOU CUT YOUR FEETS UP..... CHECK YOUR TILE HOMIE.... J/K....... NICE WORK..... :angry:


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

haha somehow i always get my feets in all the pics i take and the tile is the worst rental house iv ever seen in my life lol, supposedly like 10 foreign people were living in it running some ghetto debauchery of a restaurant or something like that before i got there and messed up just about everything and im not puttin any money into this house it isn't my problem :biggrin:


----------



## lazy14 (Sep 3, 2006)

gonna pull some New Jersey Drive shit????lol would be kinda funny :yes:


----------

